# A regola d'arte



## dina65

I know it's meaning but need a good equivalent in English ...


----------



## Juri

oggetto fatto a regola d'arte= well made, beautifully made, professional made


----------



## F4sT

i think you can use: "*perfect*" too! ^_-


----------



## ElaineG

> oggetto fatto a regola d'arte= well made, beautifully made, professionally made


 
piccola correzione


----------



## You little ripper!

Could it possibly be _*state of the art*_ which means _the highest level of development, as of a device, technique, or scientific field, achieved at a particular time?_


----------



## combustion

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Could it possibly be _*state of the art*_ which means _the highest level of development, as of a device, technique, or scientific field, achieved at a particular time?_


 
No Charles, state of the art is translated literally into "stato dell'arte"... "a regola d'arte' means only well made!
Bye, comb...


----------



## You little ripper!

combustion said:
			
		

> No Charles, state of the art is translated literally into "stato dell'arte"... "a regola d'arte' means only well made!
> Bye, comb...


Thanks Comb.


----------



## combustion

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Comb.


 
Di niente, Charles!


----------



## Goccedigusto

Sorry, does anyone know how to translate into english " a regola d'arte"? I thought about "perfect "...any other suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## underhouse

What about "state of the art"?
Even if in English "state of the art" is maybe more comprehensive (eg "state of the art technology").


----------



## Goccedigusto

I don't think it works because "a regola d'arte" means doing something really "perfect". It refers to how someone does that thing. It must be an expression that english talking peolple use to say that. If you have any other idea i'll be very thankfull towards you. If not, thank you any way.


----------



## underhouse

Anche "state of the art" indica qualcosa di veramente perfetto solo non sono sicuro che possa sempre tradurre il nostro "a regola d'arte".
Questo e' il classico caso dove un po' contesto sarebbe molto utile.
Hai una frase?


----------



## _forumuser_

underhouse said:


> Questo e' il classico caso dove un po' contesto sarebbe molto utile.
> Hai una frase?


 
Esattamente.


----------



## Goccedigusto

Un pasticciere a regola d'arte! (esclamazione)


----------



## _forumuser_

A top-class *pâtissier*
A top-of-the-league ...
An accomplished ...
A superior ...
A stellar... 
(i francesismi sono di moda in cucina. Se non ti piace usa pastry chef ma io opterei decisamente per il francese).

State of the art, come il nostro a regola d'arte (che si usa solo per le azioni), si usa generalmente per oggetti e azioni:

A state of the art patisserie = Una pasticceria di ultima generazione
A state of the art job = un lavoro a regola d'arte.


----------



## underhouse

Io credo che un dolce, una torta possano essere fatti a regola d'arte, non un pasticcere!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Goccedigusto said:


> Un pasticciere a regola d'arte! (esclamazione)



Una persona non può *essere* a regola d'arte, ma può *fare* qualcosa a regola d'arte.
Un pasticciere *coi fiocchi* fa delle torte *a regola d'arte*.


----------



## Goccedigusto

ok.
Thank you to each and eveyone of you. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## mary anthony

Goccedigusto said:


> Sorry, does anyone know how to translate into english " a regola d'arte"? I thought about "perfect "...any other suggestions?
> Thank you


----------------

ciao, sono nuova in questo gruppo e non so come funziona, spero  di aver cliccato  il posto giusto per risponderti, non sono molto pratica con il computer. 
"A regola d'arte" si potrebbe tradurre con "perfectly" o "to the highest standard". Non so se questo ti puó essere d'aiuto, é un bel pó che l'hai richiesto ma io ho appena trovato questo link per una traduzione che sto facendo.


----------



## Memimao

This is a phrase that I have always had difficuly with and the best rendering I have found is:

in _line/compliant with proper practice_


----------



## PotAsh

Excuse me for butting in a little late in the discusion, but I think "made according to the rules of the trade" will be understood. In a more formal context, you could use "manufactured according to accepted standards"

PotAsh


----------



## Vali

Ciao a tutti! Scusate se riapro questo post ma mi trovo in difficoltà:

'Tutte le saldature (si riferisce ad un serbatoio di acciaio inox) sono eseguite secondo le regole dell'arte' 

posso tradurlo con:

'Each welding are made according to the highest standard'?

Grazie.


----------



## Odysseus54

" Each welding is made to the highest industry standards", direi


----------



## Vali

Potrei dire anche:

'Each welding is made to the highest manufacture standards'?

Cosa dici?


----------



## aramesh

Per "a regola d'arte" uso solitamente _up to standard_.

Non so se può essere utile!!!

Ciao a tutti,

Aramesh


----------



## Odysseus54

Vali said:


> Potrei dire anche:
> 
> 'Each welding is made to the highest manufacturing standards'?
> 
> Cosa dici?




... eventualmente


----------



## clare lorraine

know this is an old thread, but checking on my translation I found Mary Anthony's definitely the most common application for 'a regola d'arte'.... *to the highest standard *is what people demand/promise in bids for work


----------



## simonsobrero

It means: "in accordance with best practice"


----------



## nondimeno

Three years late, but ....

How about:
to the highest standard
to a professional standard
in a workmanlike manner 

'Workmanlike'  is useful, as it can refer to the way a job is done, as well as to what is being done (a workmanlike job). 

Not too convinced about 'perfect' - perfection is not of this world.


----------



## King Crimson

nondimeno said:


> Three years late, but ....
> 
> How about:
> to the highest standard
> to a professional standard
> in a workmanlike manner
> 
> 'Workmanlike' is useful, as it can refer to the way a job is done, as well as to what is being done (a workmanlike job).
> 
> Not too convinced about 'perfect' - perfection is not of this world.


 
Agree, in an engineering/manufacturing context this would be translated as _according to good engineering practice_.


----------



## shardaneng

secondo me, generalmente, l'espressione "by the book" può riassumere il concetto di "a regola d'arte"


----------



## blacklily

Charles Costante said:


> Could it possibly be _*state of the art*_ which means _the highest level of development, as of a device, technique, or scientific field, achieved at a particular time?_



Hi everyone and happy new year first of all!!!

Just a quick note on the topic:

"Stato dell'arte" is exactly what I quoted from Charles and involves also an hypothetical tinge to the meaning (i.e. the highest level that should be reached in a specific field).

"A regola d'arte" means perfect, of course, but it's also a legal term in contracts that defines the quality of the performances required to a supplier.
So far, I never knew about a similar word in English.

Giulia


----------



## Teerex51

I think the closest you can get to an English equivalent of "a regola d'arte" was nailed by Nondimeno and KC in posts #29 & 30.

_State of the art_ is something else and has no bearing on the title idiom, but this had already been established earlier in this thread --- nearly 5 years ago.


----------



## DAH

Diciamo in inglese:  craftsmanship.


----------



## nondimeno

'craftsmanship' is a relevant word, but it's a noun and 'a regola d'arte' is an adverbial phrase.


----------



## Memimao

You could say _in a workmanlike manner_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se l'espressione "Compiuto a regola d'arte" è quella che deve comparire nella dichiarazione rilasciata dall'artigiano al suo committente e, contemporanemente, a qualche autorità (per es. agli uffici catastali), allora direi che Memi ha colpito il bersaglio.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Let me just quote the Cambridge dictionary's entry for workmanlike



> *workmanlike   adjective *
> • _approving_    skilful
> • _disapproving_    showing an acceptable level of skill but no great ability or style



only to point out that_ a regola d'arte_ never carries any negative meanings.


----------



## Memimao

My Hoepli complete technical dictionary (Marolli) gives

_Workmanlike_
1 (skillfull, well done) (a. -gen.) a regola d'arte
2 workmanlike manufacture (as of ind. products) (gen.) esecuzione a regola d'arte.

The same dictionary gives (in Ital-Eng)

10 _a regola d'arte_ (detto dell'esecuzione di un'operazione ecc.) (gen.) workmanlike

11 _eseguito a regola d'arte_ (detto di un'opera eseguita secondo le buone norme della tecnica e le condizioni stabilite dal contratto) (gen.) workmanlike performed.

I have never actually met it in a disapproving context


----------

